# Broken Burstner habitation key



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I stupidly let my 6 year old unlock the locker to get something out and she managed to somehow snap the key. I was up the local park at the time so fortunately not too far away but the lockers were undone and they are the ones that hang downwards so had to drive home with them open to get the spare keys.

Anyway, does anyone know where I can get a replacement Burstner key please?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I am googling it too, not that lazy!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Found one at south downs for £8.95


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thought I'd better order 2 £22.89


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my spare burstner key from here cost was £7

http://www.emm-bee.co.uk/

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

They all sound like rip-off merchants.

I bent hab/locker key when in Slovakia. Took spare in and had 4 cut for about a fiver  

Sorry Lucy, does not help you, but others might argue the price down a bit.

Anyway, why ask for a 'Burstner' key? The Slowak shop had the same blanks for our N+B key - probably similar to Burstner. :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

I have had habitation keys cut at my local Timpsons in the past.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Camper UK do them also, just send them the number on the key. Last time I looked they were £10.

Dill


----------

